# Think I will watch Surfside 6 or



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2015)

the Danny Thomas show. Neat old TV Guide from the 70s and some of the good old shows on back then. The Price is Right is still going strong.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 2, 2015)

Those were the days, lots to watch with only channels 2 thru 13.    With DirecTV I have 6000 channels, with most of the programming being just hog slop.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2015)

Same here with cable, tnthomas. Only a very few shows I really care about and reality shows isn't one of them. I noticed a whole half hour of nightly news. Down here, local news runs from 4:00PM until 6:30PM and then world news comes on. Way to much local and they just end up repeating themselves.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2015)

I liked watching "The Millionaire".   It seemed like the largest number ever!  HAHA!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 5, 2015)

MeTV, Pappy - our local nostalgia channel. Every morning at 5:30 I can watch The Danny Thomas Show, and now I'm in my glory because just before that, at 5:00, is Abbot and Costello.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 6, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> MeTV, Pappy - our local nostalgia channel. Every morning at 5:30 I can watch The Danny Thomas Show, and now I'm in my glory because just before that, at 5:00, is Abbot and Costello.



MeTV down here also..Also I have a Roku and can get all kinds of oldie channels..


----------

